# Lancer Evolution dirty with mud and shame..



## pab (May 16, 2013)

Used my 14-24 on this one...   3 shots.   

The kid was sitting next to me and requested it to look extreme.  I generally do not like overcooking photos..


----------



## gwhiz (May 16, 2013)

Generally I really don't mind overcooking when it comes to auto/motorcycle shots - it for some reason works for me, as does this processing.  my critiques are not process related.

1. Probably not your fault because I've seen clouds do this, but the upper right hand corner clouds look like the shots were misaligned.  Like I said, I've seen this happen naturally so maybe it's because the other clouds are "normal" or maybe because they're in such a conspicuous place but it's distracting.

2. I think there is too much of the blacktop in the shot.  It puts a strange emphasis on the ground.

3. Your reflection in the bumper.

4. That roundish flare just intersects the line of the car.  If it "framed" the car a bit, like slightly behind the car but not touching it, it would be awesome.  Again, not really something that you did wrong, just distracting.

Those are all just my opinion and like I said, I like the processing.  It's enough to look extreme but not so bad that you have really horrendous halos around the car.


----------



## pab (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the C&C !

In response it was really windy and by the time I swapped exposures, it took them out of alignment .  I should have used the hdr function built in the d600.  Would have been much faster I bet.  Almost instantaneous..

The blacktop I guess I could have cropped out.  But I was only about 4 feet fromthe car wide open at 14mm.  Will try it to see how it looks!!

My reflection was inexcusable lol.   I saw it after the shots and was to lazy to remove/cover it up 

Iagain I appreciate the comments helps me learn!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 16, 2013)

Might look better with a wider, more panoramic crop. Would make the car look even more extreme and would also eliminate some of the blacktop.


----------

